# Leash your dog



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

Was in a LFS this morning when 2 unleashed pitbulls come tearing through the store. The store owner was clearly embarrassed but didn't ask the dog owner to leash them. 

My daughter has an anaphylactic allergy to dog saliva & this guarantees I'll never shop there again. 

I can't risk her getting bit and she is afraid of the dogs which means they are more likely to bite her. 

To quote Perry Farrell on Twitter 'God, if you make less idiots in this world, I promise to be a better person'


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

WTF? I will take my dog to lots of places that welcome dogs, but she is well trained, well behaved, and always leashed.

I don't think it's reasonable to expect *no* dogs in a pet store (even a fish store) unless it's a posted policy, but it* is* reasonable to expect them to be under control at all times so you can avoid them if you're fearful or allergic. No matter what the breed. Rampaging chihuahuas can be even nastier than a lot of large breed dogs!

I hope you told the store owner exactly why he lost a customer.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks, so basically even if a dog kisses her, there's potential to go into shock or have a reaction? That's horrible.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

As responsible adults, we have to make risk based decisions on a daily basis. As humans (and parents) we hold our children sacred, however we can't expect the rest of the world to do the same. 

Just because an allergy is personal, does not mean we as a society have to ensure that all those who suffer (from an allergy) have to make sure others aren't at risk. 

Please be responsible and leash your pets. 

Personal decisions are personal decisions. 

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

My dog comes with me into my LFS, but always on a leash. If the store is crowded, or has little kids wandering around, I just go inside the front door and wait...ugh, some people just don't think..


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Elle said:


> WTF? I will take my dog to lots of places that welcome dogs, but she is well trained, well behaved, and always leashed.
> 
> I don't think it's reasonable to expect *no* dogs in a pet store (even a fish store) unless it's a posted policy, but it* is* reasonable to expect them to be under control at all times so you can avoid them if you're fearful or allergic. No matter what the breed. Rampaging chihuahuas can be even nastier than a lot of large breed dogs!
> 
> I hope you told the store owner exactly why he lost a customer.


I agree, there aren't many places that do allow dogs but usually the pet store is one of them. The person with the two dogs was being very irresponsible and the store owner should have said something, it's people like that who ruin it for everyone.
I work in a vet clinic and sometimes I have to tell people to put their dogs on a leash (we have free ones at the front) and sometimes they get snarky but it's for their own pets safety as well as others.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

While I do agree that they should have been leashed, or at least under control in the store, I do feel the need to point a few things out.

There aren't many places indoors where a dog is allowed to freak out and be exicted. They're in one of their favorite places. It's like taking a kid to their favorite toy store and when they're wired on sugar. To be fair, I don't see this as a reason to not return to said store just because of one customer.

As someone mentioned above, the allergy you mentioned isn't a very common one. Personally, if I had a child with such an allergy, depending on the severity, I probably wouldn't even bring them into a place where there's bound to be dog slobber everywhere. Even if they are on a leash, a dog is still bound to sniff and lick things, even moreso for some of the bigger dogs with larger chaps. And again, it's not like other people are aware of the situation. I'm sure that if you asked the dog's owners politely, maybe even explained a bit if you felt necessary, they would have been kind enough to keep them away from you.

Another thing I feel the need to point out is that I seriously doubt a dog is going to bite someone just because they're afraid. If anything, they'll come up and say hello because they're curious creatures. I've never known a single dog that would chomp on you just because you're cowering in a corner. They are usually far too domesticated and gentle for that sort of thing. Unless it's a puppy, of course, and it's just learning. I use to work in a pet food store, and I saw dozens upon dozens of dogs a day. There was never an issue with someone's dog attacking another person just because they were afraid.

I understand that you're not happy about the situation, and that's rather unfortunate, but I hardly think it's fair to blame the store owner for a couple of rambunctious dogs. It's probably something he sees all the time and has never had an issue with until now. If it truly upsets you that much, then perhaps have a word with him on the phone about it. You never know. Maybe he'll put up a sign afterwards saying to keep your dog leashed. Or at the very least, maybe he'll be more willing to step forward and ask owners to keep their pets under control now that someone has brought it to his attention.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's just common curtiousy to keep your dogs leashed, furthermore, it's the law. There's no excuse for that type of ignorance.


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been bit twice & both times the owner 'couldn't believe it happened'. Dogs will bite.

In regards to the allergy it is worse if it gets in the bloodstream. If its just residual dog slobber it will cause swelling & I can control it with meds. If it gets in the bloodstream I need an Epi pen. 

I blame the owner because he obviously allows this often as the dogs know him. He allows pitbulls to run around his store. Therefore, I take my business elsewhere. 

The only silver lining with the allergy was it was the reason I took up fish keeping. My wife is allergic to anything with fur so it was fish or naked mole rats.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

This one is for my neighbor! Keep them on a leash or in a fenced yard. This way they won't bite someone or get run over! Laws are for a reason. Thanks! I am done venting now!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Athomedad said:


> I've been bit twice & both times the owner 'couldn't believe it happened'. Dogs will bite.
> 
> In regards to the allergy it is worse if it gets in the bloodstream. If its just residual dog slobber it will cause swelling & I can control it with meds. If it gets in the bloodstream I need an Epi pen.
> 
> ...


*coughcough* reptiles make excellent pets for people with allergies too....


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

1.Dog's should have been leashed in a pet store (I personaly get anoyed with people that bring there dogs into stores, Unless its fitment of something why the heck does the dog need to be in the store to look at toys or buy food, I dont bring my lab inside stores)


2. Maybe not bring your daughter to pet stores?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Okay, if there was a miniature poodle or shitzu running around would you still have started this thread? I have a miniature dachshound who weighs 8 pounds and she is well behaved but when I bring her to the pet store and let her go mingle with other dogs and so forth she does run. If this was just a fish store and didn't have any dog stuff, I would complain.. 

Generalizing dog comments like if they smell fear they will bite you, is discrimination towards peoples dogs that are well trained and part of their family. Rude.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I've been to LFS when dogs have been around loose,doesn't bother Me at all,I give them a Pat and go about My business.I was in one today buying Petfood,etc. and I met a Very Cute Dog that was loose and it was happy go lucky and having a ball meeting People.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Need to remember that it's not just if the dog is well behaved, and the dog owner is responsible. Some people just don't like dogs, or are genuinely scared of them, big or small. Outside there is room to give a dog a wide berth. Not so in an LFS, especially if the dog is unleashed. Gotta look at it both ways. 

I love dogs - otherwise I wouldn't have one - but I don't necessarily want a strange, unleashed dog, between my not-so responsible 5-year old son and the door...ya know?


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

I wouldn't have started this thread for a rogue wiener dog. Annoying, yes. Dangerous, no.

Bottom line though, is if you don't leash your dog & it's running up to strangers, you're irresponsible.

If your dog is under control & listens, than fine. I had a German Shepard that wouldn't leave my side but I always leashed him knowing he scared people. 

And no reptiles for me.  That made me chuckle.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Athomedad said:


> I wouldn't have started this thread for a rogue wiener dog. Annoying, yes. Dangerous, no.


Says you...

Dog attacks study highlights dachshunds as the most aggressive breed « Dog Bite Claims

The amount of misinformed people who pass judgment and stereotype dog breeds never ceases to astound me.


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

Grete_J said:


> Says you...
> 
> Dog attacks study highlights dachshunds as the most aggressive breed « Dog Bite Claims
> 
> The amount of misinformed people who pass judgment and stereotype dog breeds never ceases to astound me.


A weiner dog has tiny teeth and I assure you it wouldn't get near my kids. If a pitbull attacks there is nothing you can do. NOTHING. That is a misleading statistic. I said pitbulls are more dangerous than weiner dogs. If you are seriously arguing that than you are insane.

My uncle had a pitbull that carried around a dumbbell in its mouth for fun. It was put down for killing all the cats in the neighborhood.

My German Shepard was attacked by an off leash pitbull and the pitbull was put down because it was the third attack.

They are dangerous and need to be controlled.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Calling people insane and idiots on a forum, YOU NEED TO BE CONTROLLED. 

Please oh please bring your child into an environment like a pet store where they are deathly allergic and call everyone else idiots and insane.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Athomedad said:


> I've been bit twice & both times the owner 'couldn't believe it happened'. Dogs will bite.
> 
> In regards to the allergy it is worse if it gets in the bloodstream. If its just residual dog slobber it will cause swelling & I can control it with meds. If it gets in the bloodstream I need an Epi pen.
> 
> ...


Naked Mole Rat vs fish, I see why you made the choice. Two Pit bulls off leash? Wowsa. Although there are some real baby Pit Bulls out there, I am surprised to hear they would let them run free in any business. That is disrespectful to others and just flat out odd.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh boy. Looks like Godwin's Law of dogs has just been invoked on this thread. Why is it that the very mention of pit bulls starts a war? IMO, the breed has a bad rap due to ignorance, hysteria and the idiots who own them and mistreat them. They're not intrinsically "killers" any more than your GSD.

I'm not a fan of any dogs running loose in a store. It's too easy for them to get hurt or get out the door, knock things over/eat them (ask a pet store how many times they need to refill the dog level cookie bins) and spook people or start problems with other dogs. Plus some dogs are not big fans of strange dogs just running up to them. My dog is very protective of me. If a strange dog comes running at me, she will get in front of me and warn them off. It's not a problem if she is introduced to the other dog properly, but a strange dog just running at me loose? No way.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Ughhh... while on the topic of ignorance may I remind those that it's pit bull, not pitbull.... they are American Pit Bull Terriers... sheesh. If you're going to bash them due to overexposed media controversy, at least spell the breed name properly.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

The breed does have an extremely bad rap that stems from the breed's history, owners who want a 'guard dog', ignorance from the general public and often times mis-identification.

See how many tries it takes you to pick out the Pit Bull in this lineup. Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull

Caesar has taught me that there are no bad breeds, just bad owners.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

i would have flipped out if there were two pit bulls (any breed) running out of control in a store ... there are leash laws for a reason ... i have worked for two allergists in the past twenty years and i have never heard of a patient anaphylactic to dogs ...


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the issue is really any big dog, or dog for that matter should be leashed inside any store. Any dog can react in an unusual setting off leash, not supervised.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

Athomedad said:


> I wouldn't have started this thread for a rogue wiener dog. Annoying, yes. Dangerous, no.QUOTE]
> 
> I do have to disagree on this one as well. While a bigger dog (shepherd, rottie, pitbull, or anything of that matter) may SEEM to be far more dangerous, I highly believe this is entirely incorrect. Yes, they do have the capability to rip you to shreds, if they really wanted to. But I find, more often than not, it's the small dogs that you have to be aware of instead. Big dogs generally have nothing to fear. They're a good size, and know they can defend themselves if it ever boils down to it. However, I can't tell you how many times I've seen the little dogs go absolutely NUTS because it's intimidated by something that's bigger than itself, which is almost everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Athomedad said:


> Was in a LFS this morning when 2 unleashed pit bulls come tearing through the store. The store owner was clearly embarrassed but didn't ask the dog owner to leash them.
> 
> My daughter has an anaphylactic allergy to dog saliva & this guarantees I'll never shop there again.
> 
> ...


I understand the OP's frustration in this matter, but I am starting to believe this thread has gotten off course from the title. Between having a good friend that breeds pit bulls & have seen just about every episode of the dog whisperer, I totally agree that "there are no bad breeds, just bad owners"

With that being said the subject here should solely be about the original subject & "Dogs on a leash" title.... not the breed in general. It's a law for all dogs, as mentioned already. This is the dog owners responsibility first and foremost. Maybe you should have discussed your issue with the manager of the place and he might make sure dogs are leashed in the future? I have been to many places that have a dog running around. After all it is a "Pet Store". Everybody loves dogs, especially kids. I'm not saying that's right, I'm just sayin' lol It's probably rare for them to have someone that has, the concerns you have, about dogs. The OP's complaint is the fact he had a child with an allergy to doggy drool and there were dogs in the store unleashed. Therefore *ALL* dogs are dangerous to her, big or small! I understand it's hard not to take your child to a pet store when they have an allergy as such. But just taking them in a place, that obviously has dogs in it, leashed or not, is taking a chance itself? Dogs do not bite because they think someone is afraid of them...it's usually the other way around in my experience.

To say you wouldn't have posted this if it were a smaller dog has appeared to change the topic here. I thought this was about your daughter,her allergies with dog saliva and dogs running free in a pet store. As far as your daughter is concerned ...all dogs are dangerous. This thread needs to get back on topic. I do not wish to see this going in another direction as it's obviously not going to be good , as it is already shown...calling people idiots and insane is unnecessary. Quick reminder to everyone:

_*Rule 1: Every member who chooses to post and view this board must agree to respect every member who is a part of this forum. Everyone is entitled to their opinions and everyone is entitled to voice their opinions. Personal attacks are frowned upon, so do not do it! * _

If this is just about pit bulls and the "bad rep" they have in general , please let me know and I'll close it now. It will just become a thread filled with name calling, uneducated opinions and so on that will inevitably lead to being closed anyway.
Otherwise please stay on the original topic .


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I would also likely bring my business elsewhere if store owners let dogs run around unchecked. A pet store is not a dog park, nor is it a kennel or one of those day time dog play centers they have now. i do not hate dogs, i just feel they have their places where they can run free and be social. Whether a dog is leashed or not doesn't matter to me, it just needs to be controlled and at its owner side, not roaming. I am a tall, heavy built and have big feet and this makes the often cluttered aisles of a pet shop a pain to navigate. So roaming large breeds get in the way, and small breeds i can step on. And gauranteed if i stepped on a dog, an owner would pipe up all bothered rather than apologize for them not paying attention to their pet. It comes down to one main fact many owners fail to realize, a dog is a dog, a cat is a cat, and a child is a child, they are not interchangeable no matter what outfit you buy your pets.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I remember I was out walking my dog along Matsqui trail when I lived on the mainland. We cam to a large grass area and at the far side was a couple of women and a Rotweiler. The rotweiller saw us lowered it's head and came right for us. The owner said, don't worry she won't bite she's a real suck. Please use a leash. And weiner dogs are more dog than most people think.


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

Apologies for using idiot & insane. I see your point.

Allergy aside, I don't think any parent would want dogs running up to their small kids.

And one more interesting point is that anytime I've been in Aprils or anywhere else that actually has dogs, all the dogs are properly restrained. I believe it's because they're informed and responsible.

That's all.


----------

